# Nissan Micra Coming to America?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan Micra K13 Forum 







Is the Nissan Micra headed to American shores? That's certainly one conclusion that can be drawn from recent comments made by Ken Davis, president of the Eaton Superchargers vehicle group.

In a recent interview with Automotive News, Davis let slip that Nissan will launch one or more supercharged models in the U.S. The comments came when prodded to see if Eaton had any supply deals worked out in North America. To which he replied, "Nissan will bring their supercharged vehicles here."

Recently the Japanese automaker unveiled its new Micra (or March) sub-compact model, which comes powered by a new supercharged direct-injection 1.2-liter 3-cylinder. Engine output level specifics weren't provided, but Nissan does claim the new mill makes power equivalent to a 1.5-liter 4-cylinder a size commonly used in sub-compacts like the Toyota Yaris and Honda Fit. And with Nissan's Versa sub-compact a large-for-its-class model, there's room in the company's lineup for an even smaller model.

When questioned, a representative of Nissan North America would neither confirm of deny the possibility of the Micra coming to North America.

More: *Nissan Micra Coming to America?* on AutoGuide.com


----------

